# rushes of insanity



## waaahhhhhh (May 12, 2012)

do you get 'rushes' of insanity. 
do you get obsessed with the concept of reality?
do you worry you have invented all this to assure yourself you aren't infact insane or in another realm????

i feel fine, i can control myself, but then i get sudden bursts of realisation that i am not in reality.................everything turns 2d and i get a second long rushing feeling in my chest. please, does anyone else get this where for a few seconds you just KNOW 100% that you ARE INSANE.

for example i get these rushes when i return to the idea that people specifically mention on these forums that you feel you are insane, is that i am insane and inventing all this help in my head???????????????


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

Feeling on the verge of insanity or a mental breakdown is actually a symptom of dp. It's totally normal to feel this way with this condition. It's hard not to worry about just remember, through all those times you felt at the brink of losing it, you didn't, because you are still here today. If you keep this in mind it should get you through these episodes.


----------



## waaahhhhhh (May 12, 2012)

mcb said:


> Feeling on the verge of insanity or a mental breakdown is actually a symptom of dp. It's totally normal to feel this way with this condition. It's hard not to worry about just remember, through all those times you felt at the brink of losing it, you didn't, because you are still here today. If you keep this in mind it should get you through these episodes.


How would you describe your feelings of insanity? just so I know that I am not making this up... because everyone talks about feeling insane, but no one has ever described how they feel







I am so lost


----------



## Samaral (Mar 26, 2012)

Hard to describe... But I lose touch with reality, feel isolated, loss of identity, empty, dead inside, floating, spaced out, unableto connect or feel present...
Thats what my insanity feels like. But the deepest moments of it, there are no words to express.


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

I obviously feel the rush of severe dp symptoms, but I don't think I need to describe them as they are all over the forums, the thing that makes me feel I am about to lose it is my brain furiously begins to question its sanity, for example I might suddenly have a loud inner voice saying "how do you know if you are sane or not?" and from there it is very hard to reassure myself I am not crazy. Sometimes I even need to talk aloud to myself to make these thoughts go away which seems pretty crazy I'm itself lol, but it usually subsides and I feel fine.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

mcb said:


> Feeling on the verge of insanity or a mental breakdown is actually a symptom of dp. It's totally normal to feel this way with this condition. It's hard not to worry about just remember, through all those times you felt at the brink of losing it, you didn't, because you are still here today. If you keep this in mind it should get you through these episodes.


Thanks for posting this


----------



## Jsx1995 (May 7, 2012)

Yea i get like that sometimes


----------



## Jsx1995 (May 7, 2012)

Oops double post


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Samaral said:


> Hard to describe... But I lose touch with reality, feel isolated, loss of identity, empty, dead inside, floating, spaced out, unableto connect or feel present...
> Thats what my insanity feels like. But the deepest moments of it, there are no words to express.


Sounds like ''ultimate dissociation'' which is what I experience very often, especially in my worst times. I feel you on everything you just wrote.


----------



## mkeshish (Nov 26, 2011)

completely understand the way you feel, although sometimes my "rushes" turn into hours and days... it is really hard to articulate what exactly i am thinking during these times, but it feels like a loss of understanding of self and life, yet so much more. apparently it is a symptom of dp/dr, but it still is terrifying and awful.


----------

